# Kart con placas solares



## bobesponja (Ene 24, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y nose muy bien como va.
Yo queria construir un kart que funcione con un placa solar situada en el techo, el Kart es totalmente casero asique tendra una cabina de aluminio, dos ruedas atras de bici y el manillar y otra rueda delante para poder girar, estaba pensando poner pedales tambien.
Queria que funcionara con un motor en continua que este alimentado directamente con la placa, el problema es que nose la potencia que tendria que tener el motor o si puede haber alguno que pueda mover tanto peso.

Espero que vosotros me podais ayudar con esto, ya que me hace ilusion construirlo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2012)

Las bicicletas eléctricas utilizan motores de 24 V y desde 240 Watts.

Ahí tenés para empezar.

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Ene 24, 2012)

> estaba pensando poner pedales tambien.





los pedales ok...  los motores electricos celdas y paneles solares y etc etc, no creo que sean economicos, verifica tu presupuesto antes de continuar con el proyecto...

quizas te compras un auto de 5ta mano, con el mismo dinero


----------



## bobesponja (Ene 27, 2012)

Gracias por los comentarios

Los componentes voy a intentar reciclarlos para no pagar por ellos y me salga economico el proyecto.
He conseguido un motor de limpiaparabrisas de 24 voltios, yo creo que ese no me servira porque es mas bien pequeño y no tendra fuerza para mover el kart, de todas formas voy a ver si consiguo uno mas grande


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

bobesponja dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios
> 
> Los componentes voy a intentar reciclarlos para no pagar por ellos y me salga economico el proyecto.
> He conseguido un motor de limpiaparabrisas de 24 voltios, yo creo que ese no me servira porque es mas bien pequeño y no tendra fuerza para mover el kart, de todas formas voy a ver si consiguo uno mas grande


 
Con dos de esos estarías  , pero la velocidad sería de paso rápido , no de carrera 

Una vieja dínamo de automovil podría servirte ( no alternador ?

Saludos !


----------



## bobesponja (Ene 27, 2012)

Tu crees que con dos motores de limpiaparabrisas valdria??

Es que también he leido por ahi que se podrian quemar con un uso continuado del motor. la verdad es que podria conseguir otro motor de limpiaparabrisas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

Si con dos andaría , tratá de que sean lo más parecido posibles.


----------



## bobesponja (Mar 23, 2012)

Hola de nuevo.
He conseguido un motor de los que hay en los carros para transportar los palos de golf y una bateria de coche. me imagino que con eso funcione el kart aunque tendre que añadir uns reductoras al motor para que pueda con el peso.
Queria añadir un control para poder apagar el motor o variar la velocidad y un indicador para saber si tengo bateria o ver cuanta me queda.

Que me aconsejais?? 

Muchas gracias.


----------

